# Willington Pickle Jar Question



## Baydog51 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've just recently acquired this very nice 11 3/4" Cathedral pickle with a square iron pontil. My question is that I see similiar type jars referred to as Willington Glass Works jars. What specifically is the difference between Willington and other glass houses on these pickle jars?


----------



## Baydog51 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another angle


----------



## Baydog51 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pontil


----------



## Baydog51 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pontil again


----------



## Baydog51 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lip


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is a picture of a known Willington pickle (thanks Jeff!). They come in 3 sizes that I am aware of, and they have a very distinct design. Yours could be a Willington, I don't know, but it is not the form which is typically referred to as THE Willington pickle. The proprtions of the Willingtons are quite impressive as they have a very wide square base. Even the smallest size has the wide base, which really exaggerates the proportions. 

 These are usually found in aqua, however, have been recorded in many green colors and the elusive olives and ambers. 

 Mike


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, Mike is correct, the Willington jars are broader at the base.  Yours is a beautiful piece but it is not a Willington-type...


----------



## Baydog51 (Jan 15, 2010)

I can see the differences your talking about. Trying to research online I wasn't getting much clarification. Thanks for the help.


----------

